# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Sept. 27, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 27, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Monday was a busy at Bay Flats Lodge, while we waited-out storms in the morning we were able to prepare for a really long, but really good, day. My morning party was a group of Engineers that were about as good as good gets - they were there to have a good time and catch a fish if possible. I took them to a couple of my favorite spots and it worked out that we got our limit of redfish and a couple other keepers too. Two of these guys had only been fishing once or twice, and one of them had never fished before, and they really put it on the redfish.

While I was cleaning the redfish that the morning group had caught, I found out I had an afternoon trip as well, as a last minute booking. Although we ran out for just a couple of hours dodging storms all around us, we managed to put some good fish on the hook. This was a special customer for Bay Flats Lodge, and I was glad to be a part of the hosting.

*Watch Our Latest Fishing Video*





*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Overcast. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 85F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. Low around 70F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 88F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 72F. Winds light and variable.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High around 90F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds overnight. Low 68F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A cold front that moved through south Texas Monday night will bring a moderate offshore flow today. The offshore flow will weaken later today, with a weak to occasionally moderate offshore flow expected tonight and Wednesday. Surface forcing and moisture will combine to produce scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms today, with areal coverage decreasing tonight and Wednesday as upper level high-pressure builds into the region and drier air is brought in by the ridge. Drier conditions are expected through the rest of the week. Weak to moderate east to northeast flow will persist through the end of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------

